# How many zebra danios?



## The Hinn (Jan 24, 2006)

How many zebra danios can live happily in a ten gallon aquarium?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the tank.


----------



## Tetrasdanios (Oct 28, 2012)

If it is them by themselves, about 5, but if they are with other inhabitants it depends. I am also hoping that it is a 10 gallon long, best for danios.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Six & a half years! Is this a new threadomancy record for us?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

reading is fundamental.......lol


----------



## luxbear (Dec 28, 2011)

I have two Zebra Danios in a 15 gallon tank and they do well together - I've been told you should always at least have a pair. They can be energetic and a little nippy to newcomers to your tank so it's best to keep them occupied amongst themselves in a group.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

@luxbear. This thread is super duper old, and whoever wanted to know how many danios to buy probably already decided after 6 1/2 years. It's great that your sharing, maybe make a new thread about your tank(s) and tell us about them in there?


----------

